# What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K?



## Gray Ghost (Jan 30, 2004)

I do not have a manual and there is one not presently on the internet. 
I know @ 5k miles the oil is changed and the tires rotated for around $140 (pretty steep even for synthetic) 
After that, what does the book say??? Gimme something like until 50k miles, when the warranty runs out.
Much Appreciated!!!
Matt


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (Gray Ghost)*

10K, 20K, 30K, etc. I would have to RTFM too. But those are the intervals I think.


----------



## Gray Ghost (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (spockcat)*

Thanks, I saw that thread. 
I was wondering the intervals after the 5k and what they were supposed to be composed of. I am trying to determine the frequency and cost of ownership for the first 50k miles.
When I was looking at the Peppers, the dealer told me the Cayenne S's first scheduled tune up was something like 1 year or 15k miles, which is amazing, though it does cost 900 bucks or so from what I remember. 
I want to see what the hit is gonna be.
Matt


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ 10K, 20K, 30K, etc. I would have to RTFM too. But those are the intervals I think. 

Yes, that's the correct interval schedule.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

My dealer has said my next oil change is due at 8000 miles.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ 10K, 20K, 30K, etc. I would have to RTFM too. But those are the intervals I think. 

Do, check your manual, I'm curious if they differ. Mine says every 5k miles. On the 5's it's just oil change. On the 10's there is other work.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (JoCaputo)*

Jo,
What does the back of your maintenence manual say for article number and revision? I have 241.554.MAT.21 - 05.2003
This manual is actually for ALL VW models. Page 5 is for 1.8L Turbo and 2.8L engines and has the every 5k schedule. Page 6 is for all the other engines, including both Touareg engines and is 5k, 10k, 20k, 30k, 40, and so on. Are you looking on the wrong page?
As for the actual services, oil and filter, the usual check this, that and the other thing, add fluids, rotate tires, etc. are done every 10k.
There is very little actual changing of parts spelled out. Here are some that are spelled out:
Brake fluid - every 2 years.
Replace spark plugs - 3.2 @ 40k & 80k, 4.2 @ 60k
Air cleaner @ 40k & 80k
Replace timing belt - 4.2 @ 80k
No tune-up. Didn't find the timing belt change on the 3.2. Nothing about changing brake pads or discs, only inspecting them.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Didn't find the timing belt change on the 3.2.
I thought I read somewhere that the VR6 has a chain, not a belt ... but I can't find it now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_I thought I read somewhere that the VR6 has a chain, not a belt ... but I can't find it now.

Could be why you don't have to change a timing belt on the 3.2.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a manual but it seems to be for a different vehicle,


----------



## burlesond (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (JoCaputo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_
Do, check your manual, I'm curious if they differ. Mine says every 5k miles. On the 5's it's just oil change. On the 10's there is other work.

You have the V6
V8 engine has a 10,000 maint. schedule


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (burlesond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burlesond* »_
You have the V6
V8 engine has a 10,000 maint. schedule

V6 and V8 have the same maintenance intervals according to the manual.
5K, 10K, and then every 10K.


----------



## Newton (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (Gray Ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gray Ghost* »_I do not have a manual and there is one not presently on the internet. 
I know @ 5k miles the oil is changed and the tires rotated for around $140 (pretty steep even for synthetic) 
Matt

Just had 5K done. Dealer did NOT rotate wheels or put in synthetic oil. $91 for oil and filter change. Used 5W-30 oil.
Newton


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (Newton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Newton* »_
Just had 5K done. Dealer did NOT rotate wheels or put in synthetic oil. $91 for oil and filter change. Used 5W-30 oil.
Newton

Is that the right oil? How many others here have had the same experience as Newton?


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (spockcat)*

Spock,
You're right. After my 10k, my dealers note said 15k for the next service. I remembered 10k intervals, so I looked(too quickly) at the manual and saw they were right. I was looking at the wrong engine type. Also, I've noted my receipt doesn't say synthetic oil($214 service I might add). Guess I have to tell my dealer how/when to service this things


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (spockcat)*

My previous car was a Jetta GLX with the VR6. Assuming the 3.2 VR6 is similar to the 2.8 VR6 then it does indeed have a timing chain and not a timing belt. There is no maintenance interval for the timing chain.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_
My previous car was a Jetta GLX with the VR6. Assuming the 3.2 VR6 is similar to the 2.8 VR6 then it does indeed have a timing chain and not a timing belt. There is no maintenance interval for the timing chain.


Someone on the 3.2l V6 forum would know.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (4x4s)*

V6 has a timing chain. No service required.


----------



## tinglywuwu (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (sciencegeek)*

Dealerships seem to be trying to get service work by throwing "Recommended services" on your work orders. If I want to know what my mileage is on my car, all I have to do is look at my service write-up....
"Recommend 2650mi service"
"Recommend 3150mi service"
"Recommend 3750mi service"
No joking, every time I go in, they recommend more service.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

i've got the v8.. santa monica volkswagen used synthetic oil for me. my 5k service (back in march) cost$167.86.


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (TCinOC)*

Just brought my V8 in today for the 5k at StevenCreek VW (Santa Clara, CA):
* No tire rotation
* $160 - $90 = ~$70 (brought my own Mobil 1 0W40, adviser says they use Mobil 5W30 synthetic at $10/qrt).
* Listed at least 5 TSB's + seatbelt recall. Unfortunately his printer jammed so I won't have the list until I pick it up later today. He mentioned - remote range, stepper motor (I found it odd he mention a "flash" for this), transmission flash, TPM, and trailer hitch.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (jgkptreg)*

Does the Mobil 1 5W30 even meet spec? Ten bucks a quart..LOL. That's typical Stevens Creek service for you. I remember people on the Bimmer boards always complaining about service at that dealership. VW is no different evidently.


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Does the Mobil 1 5W30 even meet spec? Ten bucks a quart..LOL. That's typical Stevens Creek service for you. I remember people on the Bimmer boards always complaining about service at that dealership. VW is no different evidently.

I was a bit leary about the 5W30, too, but that's one reason I brought my own (not to mention the benefit of paying $3.99 versus $10 a quart).
At this point I have no complaints about Stevenscreek VW; however, I do NOT think they are going to be an outstanding shop. Looks like they basically did the bare minimum.
* My 5k service was $72.50 (I supplied the Mobil 1) - seems reasonable. $28.50 parts / $41.50 labor / + tax
* They tested the remote range at 40 ft and said, okay, no TSB BD required. They claimed there is no fix for the "dead zone" at the rear.







I'm willing to let this go for now and just complain again at my next service until I trust them to dive behind the radio.
* I have no trailer hitch, so they didn't do the BA TSB - even though I understand these are all required to be done.
* My TPM went out, so they did the fuse trick. I'll just complain again next service if it goes out.
* My transfer case falls within the BN recall - I need a new one, but the hardware







(not the case) is on backorder.
* Performed BP transmission flash. The ride is much better.








* Checked seatbelts per VN recall.
Based on what I've been reading about the other local dealerships, I'll give this shop a try for awhile.


----------



## pvjq (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (jgkptreg)*

jgktreg,
You said "your transfer case falls under the BN recall and you need a new one"
What is the BN recall....I never heard of it? Are certain VIN's affected?
Thanks


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: What is the VW reccomended service interval after 5K? (pvjq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pvjq* »_jgktreg,
You said "your transfer case falls under the BN recall and you need a new one"
What is the BN recall....I never heard of it? Are certain VIN's affected?
Thanks

Unfortunately, I do not have the receipt with me now, but what I recall is that transfer-cases that fall within a certain serial number range are being recalled. I haven't had a chance to look into it further, but I was told the recall notice states it is safe to drive. I will post further info when I get it.
From the VW website:
Extended Descriptions for Item V340402 
Technical Bulletin Volkswagen Subject: Transfer Case, Checking/Replacement (BN). 
Model(s): Year(s): 
Touareg 3.2L V6 (eng. code AZZ, BAA) 2004 
Touareg 4.2L V8 (eng. code AXQ, BHX) 2004 

On another note, my general satisfaction with the dealer has waned. I got home to find that when they flipped my seat backs down after doing the seatbelt recall (I had them down for my bike), they didn't engage the hooks.







They're supposed to know how these vehicles work. Now I have marks in my leather that I hope will fade. I'll be calling them today . . .

_Modified by jgkptreg at 9:00 AM 7-13-2004_


_Modified by jgkptreg at 9:09 AM 7-13-2004_


----------

